# Startparameter für jar



## rtt (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben und ein jar-File daraus erstellt. Jetzt möchte ich aber das Programm über die Kommandozeile starten und einen Parameter übergeben z.b: 
"meinProgramm.jar -help"
Leider wird das völlig ignoriert. Wenn ich das Programm in Eclipse direkt starte, funktioniert es.

Mein code sieht so aus:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
			
	// if start parameter is given
	if(args.length > 0) {
		if(args[0].contains("?") || args[0].contains("help")) {
			System.out.println(args[0]);
			//do something								
		} else {				
			...
		}
	}
}
```

Was kann man machen, damit die Startparameter nicht ignoriert werden?

Danke
Gruß Robin


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2007)

Was genau tippst du zum Start ein? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen auf der Konsole?


----------



## rtt (20. Feb 2007)

also aufrufen über die Konsole mache ich so:
c:\meinProgramm.jar -help
bzw.
c:\meinProgramm.jar -?

Es kommen keine Fehlermeldungen und dergleichen.

Hab mir dann mal die übergebenen Parameter über eine MessageBox ausgeben lassen. Die Parameter werden schon übergeben und ich kann die auch anzeigen.
Nur wollte ich das in der Konsole auch ausgeben und das geht wahrscheinlich nicht mit System.out.println("").

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?
Gruß Robin


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2007)

Der richtige Aufruf muss lauten:

java -jar meinProgramm.jar -help

bzw.

java -jar meinProgramm.jar -?


----------



## rtt (20. Feb 2007)

aha, jetzt gehts. 
Besten Dank


----------



## freak4fun (7. Dez 2008)

Kann man einer jar-Datei auch Startparameter übergeben, ohne die Konsole zu benutzen?


----------



## Zack (3. Feb 2009)

Du kannst eine verknuepfung erstellen


----------

